# Can I fit something like this on a 6' x 10' bench?



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am trying to come up with a plan for my first layout, I am going to build a 6' x 10' bench in the middle of my workshop, that is the max space I have. Here are the basics; HO scale using Atlas code 83 flex track with #8 Peco turnouts, I would like to stay with 22 to 24 inch radius on the curves.

I would like a couple of continuous loops along with some spur tracks and siding. I was thinking along the lines of a double dogbone kind of offset to each other at a 45 degree angle and elevating one of the tracks where they would cross each other. Does this make any sense? 

I have been looking at a lot of track plans but can't seem to find what I am looking for and I have not had much luck with the layout software. I am not necessarily looking for a proto typical layout.

Any ideas or suggestion would be appreciated.

Thanks

BTW cookie cutter layout is beyond my skill level at this time


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll defer to more experienced HO guys for layout suggestions, however ...

Have you tried AnyRail track layout software? Very easy to learn/use. I think you'd be happy with how quickly you can get up to speed / productively designing.

TJ


----------



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks TJ. I have down loaded a few track planning programs but end up getting frustrated with the learning curve. I have not tried AnyRail however, reading past posts I see that cabledawg uses that program with some great results. I will give their trial version a shot.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I tried a few of them, when I tried AnyRail, I liked it at first sight.


----------



## mkear (Feb 29, 2012)

AnyRail is very simple, and free up to 50 pieces of track (which is probably enough). I started using it in no time at all, and I am no artist.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I just did a basic oval with switch yard with anyrail and I do not mind it at all, heck once i get the $$$ I do plan to buy it and use it so that way I can plan out my layout even more and fit what I want in the space I have, as I do want a main line with yard to mess with (hey I got to store my trains some how


----------



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, I will try AnyRail, if I can't figure it out I will hire a track layout guru............or, take up knitting


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

tim1966 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I will try AnyRail, if I can't figure it out I will hire a track layout guru............or, take up knitting


you should be able to use it for the most part, its pretty simple to do, for some of the more complex things you may need to read the "help" menus and thigns like that, but its pretty straight forward to use, I figured the basics out in like 5 minutes of playing around with it, so you should be good to go...


----------



## mkear (Feb 29, 2012)

If you want to see some examples check out my blog.

http://mrrlayouts.blogspot.com/


----------

